# Poor Quality Ouput After Wash



## PixelArtph (Jan 7, 2015)

HI just new here in forum i got some issue, Poor quality after wash,
if there is a thread about this, can you link me..
i'm not sure what category to search for this issue and i am new here and having trouble finding post similar to my issue.
Thanks in advance..

Equipment: Cehrohs Single swing type

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSeOxVGc2RsIgxHwGq4fUaAC6XhbtuuJ15Gq2MhTodOwryctNuISA

PAper: Opaque-3G, and Jet pro SS

Issues:

Dark transfer:
After the First Wash = Scratches occurred
(Wash after 2 days upon transfer)
(Image Pressed 1 hour after print)
( use different Temp and time on press from 150-200, 10-20 sec, cold peel, medium and hot peel. )

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/s552x414/10905980_917200548303979_8235747259944827570_n.jpg?oh=24566bfbd441577fc8e32f1611723175&oe=552B28D6&__gda__=1428600456_61a997b283797e4dc00ec4a03aa709e5


Ligth Transfer:

After The First Wash = Dark colors fade
(Wash after 2 days upon transfer)
(Image Pressed 1 hour after print)
( use different Temp and time on press from 150-200, 10-20 sec )

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/10933729_917200621637305_1877432810180017611_n.jpg?oh=77e2d287c00471ed0ef23095c6eec91f&oe=55300D48&__gda__=1433095316_66e4f2582ec0ab374d2c3de0f40aa4c2

Hope you can help me about this Issue...
Thanks in advanced..


----------

